# siliconed background for viv ..fumes????



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

hi all, i have just coverd an exo terra viv background with silicone sealant(very sticky) and they dry eco earth to create a more natural looking backing for a spare exo tera viv i had in my spare room,and i think it looks great ....much better than the plain foam backing before, the only thing is the silicone smelt quite strong when i was putting it on wet and im concerned that it will give of fumes...will this smell be of harm?..it was the uni bond bathroom waterproof sealant with mold resistantance, it smells much beter now its nearly dry so dont know if its temporary...hould i put it outside to air it or is it un safe for geckos.
thanks . x:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

well thats wat i doin right now for my spiders lol so i hope so lol nahh as long as u air it long anuff that u cant smell it then it shud be safe well thats wat i got told lmao


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

out of curiosity, how do you spread sealant onto the background?


----------



## danny storm (Dec 2, 2009)

I caked it on with a sealer gun then used some latex gloves and covered everything and rubbed it in all the cracks,you have to be quick though as sealer is usually going off in 10-15 mins.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

silicone with mould resistance / anti fungal properties IS harmful to reptiles.

i honestly wouldn't use that back ground now at all.

it's best to use aquarium sealant or low modulous silicone with NO anti fungal agents in it.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Bad news is, I've heard the same. I make a lot of my own vivs and started making dart frog vivs recently. I never use anything except dedicated aquarium sealant..it's the one thing it's not worth cutting corners on.

It's not even any more expensive.... aquarium sealant, Home Garden, marine, aquarium snails items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


Good luck with your decisions...


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey mate,

I use Dow Corning 781 silicone, and yes it does smell when wet, but it's fine when dry.

Good luck

Jay


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

so even tho the smell has gone as the silicone dry now and coverd with eco earth i still cant use it ???,i have used it to seal edges before in some vivs with no problems...???? so do i need to take the geckos out ..they seem fine..no smell ...now im confused!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I generally follow the advice on here in regards to mould inhibitor and avoid it BUT on www.dendroboard.com there's some discussions where people have managed to use it without a problem.

Ultimately it's up to you. Give it a good while to air out, I wait at least a week or two.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

screwfix do grab adhesive sealant sticks well and is non toxic has no smell also i have used this in room with a few snakes in theyre fine no smell whatsoever at something like 1.40-2.00 a tube(goes in sealant gun)
:2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

cacoonkitty said:


> so even tho the smell has gone as the silicone dry now and coverd with eco earth i still cant use it ???,i have used it to seal edges before in some vivs with no problems...???? so do i need to take the geckos out ..they seem fine..no smell ...now im confused!!!!


It will be fine, The local zoo has been using this stuff for years, no animal has died as a result. 

If anyone has a link to scientific studdies that prove 781 silicone is dangerous, then I would like to see it : victory:

Jay


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

recently the usa no1 sealent for this g4 pond selaent was found to have had fungiside/mould inhibitors the packet changed and now displays that there present despite having always been there and this has been used for years with no bad effects so yeah use it


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

oh really in pond sealant and in zoos?? with the anti mould in it?? ...!!! thats intresting !!, it doesnt smell at all now and is fully dry and coverd with eco earth , i have used the 100% aquarium silicone in my big viv build to seal the edges of the wood but my other half bought this one as i ran out and i have done my small exo terra viv backings with it as it looks better ... its uni bond silicone sealant with anit mold ..i didnt realize it may be dangerous to use...but if you guys are sayiong its ok then i will leave it....?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

cacoonkitty said:


> oh really in pond sealant and in zoos?? with the anti mould in it?? ...!!! thats intresting !!, it doesnt smell at all now and is fully dry and coverd with eco earth , i have used the 100% aquarium silicone in my big viv build to seal the edges of the wood but my other half bought this one as i ran out and i have done my small exo terra viv backings with it as it looks better ... its uni bond silicone sealant with anit mold ..i didnt realize it may be dangerous to use...but if you guys are sayiong its ok then i will leave it....?


Silicone is like a resin, toxic when wet (you wouldn't want to drink it), but completely safe when cured, (lick away... See what happens :whistling2

:lol2:

Good luck : victory:

Jay


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmmmm wont be licking it!!! haha. dont think i could get my head in the viv if i wanyted too its the tiny exo terra vivs..the geckos seem fine, it will be a night mare to try to catch 3 phelsuma cepediana if i did want to remove the backing as they are mega quick !! i will use the aquarium silicone in the future but seems ok for now..its compleatly dry and it hasnt water running through it, its just sticking eco earth to the foam backing as it looks so much nicer . if this is ok i will leave it..any one else used this stuff...uni bond silicone with anti mould.??


----------

